# TACX Hometrainer freie Rolle mit optionaler Radbefestigung



## Wecki (7. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7112045664&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

_Das Angebot endet am 09.11.04 um 17:50:57 MEZ_


Tacx Sporttrack Rollentrainer/Rolle 

Ich biete Euch hier einen Tacx Rollentrainer. Er ist voll funktionsfähig, sehr gut erhalten, extrem leichtlaufende Rollen, keine Unwucht. Ideal fürs Wintertraining.



Neupreis ist z. Zt. zwischen 109 und 129 Euro (allein für die Rolle)



Zusätzlich sind in dem Angebot noch folgende Features enthalten:

·        Manuelle Regelung der Tritt-Stärke, mit Schaltung am Lenker

·        Bügel/Radbefestigungsaufsatz (da das freie Fahren auf den Rollen für Anfänger recht schwierig ist bzw. wenn auch ein geübter Fahrer beim Rollentraining z. B. ein Buch lesen möchte).

·        Rad-Rahmen-Schutz (weiß mit roter Aufschrift Tacx - siehe Bild vorne). Wird zwischen Lenker und Sattel gespannt, um den Schweiß aufzufangen. Das Rennrad wird es Ihnen danken!  







Originalbeschreibung vom Hersteller

Die großen Rollen haben einen Durchmesser von 110 mm, dadurch drehen sich die Rollen weniger schnell und erzeugen weniger Vibrationen.

Wenn Sie regelmäßig auf der Rollenbank trainieren, steigern Sie nicht nur Ihre Kondition, sondern Sie bekommen auch ein besseres Gefühl für das Gleichgewicht und einen Runden Tritt. Viele Rennfahrer ziehen es vor, frei auf den Rollen zu fahren. Dies verlangt eine zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit beim Lenken. Die Benutzung eines Bügels verschafft mehr Sicherheit. Der sehr solide Rahmen kann auf drei Längen verstellt werden. Die drei PVC?Rollen sind mit SKF?Kugellagern bestückt und sind so zentriert, dass der Trainer absolut vibrationsfrei ist. Die schweren Rollen sorgen für ein optimales Trägheitsmoment bei weichem Pedaltritt. Ein Rillenprofil gibt den Rädern besonders guten Halt. Die Tacx Rollen sind geeignet für MTB?, Renn? und Hybridräder mit glatten Reifen.





Diese Beschreibung kann ich als Nutzer nur unterstreichen, es wurde nicht zuviel versprochen. Hiermit kann man die Balance auf dem Fahrrad sehr gut trainieren. Am Rad muß nicht rumgeschraubt werden. Einfach das Rad auf die Rollen stellen, draufsetzen und los geht's.
Durch die flache Bauweise kann man den Rollentrainer nach dem Fahren einfach unters Bett legen,
in die Ecke stellen oder an die Wand hängen. Er nimmt daher nicht viel Platz in Anspruch.
Prima geeignet zum Aufwärmen und für das Wintertraining, z.B. vor dem Fernseher. 
Da auch das Vorderrad mitläuft, kann der normale Fahrradtacho benutzt werden.





HINWEIS: 

Bitte berücksichtigen sie auch die anderen aktuellen Auktionen von mir:
UNIVEGA Fully MTB, PRINCIPIA Tria-Rad, POLAR S720i uvm...   

Nur an Selbstabholer, d.h. kein Postversand. Da ich im Abstand von 4-8 Wochen regelmäßig nach Balingen (südlich von Stuttgart) bzw. Dortmund fahren, biete ich auch gerne eine Lieferung entsprechend an (geringe Kostenbeteiligung nach Aufwand und vorheriger Absprache).


·         Ebay bezahle ich, den Versand der Käufer. 

·         Da ich Privatmann bin, muss ich darauf hinweisen, das mit dem Gebot auf die Garantieleistungen nach EU-Recht verzichtet wird.


----------

